# aTV+JailBreak : Quel cable microUSB??



## nicolas (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une question à poser aux gens qui ont jailbreaké leur Apple TV.

Quels cables micro-USB (quelles marques) utilisez vous pour connecter votre AppleTV au Mac? Ce câble est-il suffisant à alimenter l'AppleTV sans le secteur ?



J'ai un MacbookPro Unibody 2008, et Avec un bon câble microUSB, l'Apple TV est censée être suffisamment alimentée en électricité pour ne pas avoir besoin d'être branchée sur secteur. les outils de jailbreak comme PwnageTool le disent clairement, et me demandent de le débrancher.

j'ai acheté un cable micro USB d'une marque pas connue (dans une boutique Bouygues télécom) et ça ne fonctionne pas l'AppleTV ne s'allument pas.

je me suis dit que c'était un problème de puissance à la sortie de ma prise USB, car lorsque je branche l'aTV à un hub alimenté, elle s'allume.....mais l'ordi ne la voit pas.... pour que tout se passe bien il FAUT que l'aTV soit en prise directe avec le mac.

je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour alimenter des disques dur 2,5pouces avec le mbpro, je pense donc qu'un câble de meilleur qualité pourrait m'aider. 

merci


----------



## ubusky (29 Novembre 2010)

yop,

le plus simple, c'est de prendre un clé USB et de faire une "clé jailbreak"... L'appletv n'a pas besoin d'être connecté à l'ordinateur...


----------

